# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Want to Buy: Does anyone have a small house for sale in California?

## Natural Citizen

I check here on the forum first. And preferably.

I'm not looking for a big house. A small one. But a nice one. Something to hang pictures on the wall and whatnot. Something I might be able to run a small office out of from the east coast with the rest of the home being used as living space for an office/site manager. If so, then, communicate privately in reponse, please. 

Thanks.

----------


## dannno

California is huge....it's pretty much the same size as the vast majority of the east coast. Much of it is very remote, people have this idea that California is all big cities.. but most of it is actually completely empty - and very beautiful.

How far away from an airport does this house need to be? Would you prefer it be near a large commercial airport like LAX, San Diego or San Francisco? Do you prefer a remote location? Beach? Mountains? Heavily wooded? Desert? 

How much are you looking to spend? Houses where I live start at around 450k for a 2 or 3 bedroom.. but you can buy a house less than an hour away in the low 100s - there is a federal prison in that particular town, but it is near some very beautiful remote areas and agriculture.

----------


## presence

mmmm dessert

----------


## Natural Citizen

> California is huge....it's pretty much the same size as the vast majority of the east coast. Much of it is very remote, people have this idea that California is all big cities.. but most of it is actually completely empty - and very beautiful.
> 
> How far away from an airport does this house need to be? Would you prefer it be near a large commercial airport like LAX, San Diego or San Francisco? Do you prefer a remote location? Beach? Mountains? Heavily wooded? Dessert? 
> 
> How much are you looking to spend? Houses where I live start at around 450k for a 2 or 3 bedroom.. but you can buy a house less than an hour away in the low 100s - there is a federal prison in that particular town, but it is near some very beautiful remote areas and agriculture.


Something within driving/public transportation range of the business districts. Essentially, what's going to happen is that the house will be furnished with office furniture products and file systems. Maybe some floor to ceiling modular wall. A showroom of sort. But with catalogue ordering and delivery/installation planning. 

I had initially considered a condo or large studio apartment but that wouldn't work for physical display. I would have to go straight catalogue. Which would defeat the purpose because you could just do that with a custom web site. The flipside of that is that I could go that route in case something changes like it not being practical to have it out there anymore.

I've considered a hundred thousand dollar venture for the site (which I know isn't a lot out that way..but here I could find a thousand places in that range). Don't know if it'll do in the business districts out there, though. That's actually why I asked here first. To see if anyone had anything remotely near the business districts. Or knew of anything like that.

I definitely want to avoid areas where the riff raff frequent. Mainly because I won't be there.

----------


## dannno

> Something within driving/public transportation range of the business districts. Essentially, what's going to happen is that the house will be furnished with office furniture products and file systems. Maybe some floor to ceiling modular wall. A showroom of sort. But with catalogue ordering and delivery/installation planning. 
> 
> I had initially considered a condo or large studio apartment but that wouldn't work for physical display. I would have to go straight catalogue. Which would defeat the purpose because you could just do that with a custom web site. The flipside of that is that I could go that route in case something changes like it not being practical to have it out there anymore.
> 
> I've considered a hundred thousand dollar venture for the site (which I know isn't a lot out that way..but here I could find a thousand places in that range). Don't know if it'll do in the business districts out there, though. That's actually why I asked here first. To see if anyone had anything remotely near the business districts. Or knew of anything like that.
> 
> I definitely want to avoid areas where the riff raff frequent. Mainly because I won't be there.


Will zoning be an issue? My friend's parents once ran a gift basket business in California and were afraid the govt. would find out they were "manufacturing" these baskets in their third bedroom (manufacturing included filling the basket with fake hay, various foods and wine, wrapping them in plastic and then heating the plastic with a blow-dryer to shrink it and make it fit tight).

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Will zoning be an issue? My friend's parents once ran a gift basket business in California and were afraid the govt. would find out they were "manufacturing" these baskets in their third bedroom (manufacturing included filling the basket with fake hay, various foods and wine, wrapping them in plastic and then heating the plastic with a blow-dryer to shrink it and make it fit tight).


No, I don't think so. That's why I wanted a place where someone could live there. So, then, furniture pieces would be used by the resident /site manager. Other than that, everything is sub-contracted out. Now, that's how it works out here. It *should* be that way there, too. I can't really go through local zoning laws out there without having a material site in a particular area to check, though.

----------


## JK/SEA

no.

hth.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Something within driving/public transportation range of the business districts. ...
> ...
> I've considered a hundred thousand dollar venture for the site (which I know isn't a lot out that way..but here I could find a thousand places in that range). Don't know if it'll do in the business districts out there, though. That's actually why I asked here first. To see if anyone had anything remotely near the business districts. Or knew of anything like that.
> ...


LOL. Shirley you jest. You have enough for a down payment, but not enough to avoid PMI.

----------


## pcosmar

100k is a down payment,, or a monthly lease.

*out of box suggestion*,,,

Go Mobile. RV,,fitted as you wish.. Easily well under 100k, leaving capital for creative parking arangements.

May not be able to do business out of all parks,, maybe some.

a thought as I am posting from such a park,, and prices for full hook-up is reasonable.

Lots of Vendors rent commercial spaces.

----------

